# Do you know your arias?



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

The guys at Wolf Trap have made a list of soprano audition arias, listed by most frequent.

http://opera.wolftrap.org/pamina-vs-iolanta/

As we're all experts, it's surely not necessary to list the work or composer of them is it? How many of the titles do you recognise?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I wonder how many people know: gold is a fine thing....


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> The guys at Wolf Trap have made a list of soprano audition arias, listed by most frequent.
> 
> http://opera.wolftrap.org/pamina-vs-iolanta/
> 
> As we're all experts, it's surely not necessary to list the work or composer of them is it? How many of the titles do you recognise?


I only know five!









Now if it was a list of bass arias ...


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I only know five!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently that's coming.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> Apparently that's coming.


Excellent 

http://www.opera-arias.com/roles/bass/&o=ar&d=d


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I wonder how many people know: gold is a fine thing....


with Beverly Sills , beautiful, more shining than gold , right


----------

